# Celeste Dettaglio Paste Wax



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anybody used this? Whats it like. Looking for a wax to provide a rich glossy wet look


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well obviously i have been using it for about 12 weeks now although only last few weeks finalised version.

Couple shots of cars ive done with it but they are documented on here if you search for them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what's it like against the other waxes you own/have tried marc? like e-zyme?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally i made a decision not to start comparing this to similar waxes simply because if ive always highly rated certain waxes then that wont just change because celeste has come out and diplomacy is the key for me.
what i will say is my thoughts on this wax were pretty simple in that i wanted it to be a bit of everything i liked from all my favourite waxes and to be honest i actually thought chem guys were getting a bit pi$$ed with me towards the end because i kept sending comment when i think they thought we had got there. my main concern in the end was removal because crystal rock to me is the easiest product ever to remove and if im honest and i wanted it to have similar characteristics which hopefully people think it has.
I find it easier to work with than 75% of the waxes i own and there is nothing i would change in it now to be frank. 
Its very tough saying how does it compare to something like ezyme the same as how does crystal compare to divine , i just look at it for what it is and the results it gives me and bearing in mind its been priced at just over £100 i think its exceptionally good and im sure people will post their own thoughts if they purchase it. i know about 20 people that have already pre ordered and would hope they join up and post their thoughts.
I know a couple of respected pro,s have played with it and i think their initial thoughts are positive.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> what's it like against the other waxes you own/have tried marc? like e-zyme?


At a guess, it is better. :thumb:

Celeste Dettaglio translated = Heavenly Detail. 

Going to get this at the end of the month with a few other CG products. Enjoyed following Marc using this.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Hard to know what wax to get and £100 or so to me is at the end of most peoples budgets.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

horned yo said:


> Hard to know what wax to get and £100 or so to me is at the end of most peoples budgets.


Absolutely and there are some great waxes out there.
I think when deciding what wax to buy at cost it depends what camp you fall into

a.... You detail because you enjoy it and want to experiment and try different products all the time which means £100 is a fair layout if the whole tub is not to be used in one go or

b.... you want a wax that will give you what you want from the car and if you wax once a month maybe every 2 you,ll get 3 to 4 years of wax for your money which means cost wise per month = about £3 per layer which to me is a no brainer.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I'll be having a play with some tomorrow...post some pics up


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Absolutely and there are some great waxes out there.
> I think when deciding what wax to buy at cost it depends what camp you fall into
> 
> a.... You detail because you enjoy it and want to experiment and try different products all the time which means £100 is a fair layout if the whole tub is not to be used in one go or
> ...


In a nutshell............the right answer! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Personally i made a decision not to start comparing this to similar waxes simply because if ive always highly rated certain waxes then that wont just change because celeste has come out and diplomacy is the key for me.
> what i will say is my thoughts on this wax were pretty simple in that i wanted it to be a bit of everything i liked from all my favourite waxes and to be honest i actually thought chem guys were getting a bit pi$ with me towards the end because i kept sending comment when i think they thought we had got there. my main concern in the end was removal because crystal rock to me is the easiest product ever to remove and if im honest and i wanted it to have similar characteristics which hopefully people think it has.
> I find it easier to work with than 75% of the waxes i own and there is nothing i would change in it now to be frank.
> Its very tough saying how does it compare to something like ezyme the same as how does crystal compare to divine , i just look at it for what it is and the results it gives me and bearing in mind its been priced at just over £100 i think its exceptionally good and im sure people will post their own thoughts if they purchase it. i know about 20 people that have already pre ordered and would hope they join up and post their thoughts.
> I know a couple of respected pro,s have played with it and i think their initial thoughts are positive.


a very thorough answer, thanks marc :thumb:


----------



## TROGER. (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry to see my post took down. It wasnt an advert but maybe it was a clumsy attempt at passing along a recommendation. A recommendation earnt from a customer having a good customer experience. I've been on here a while now but i've just never had the b***s to offer any input before. i'll just go back to read only mode. Thanks


----------



## Norms (Aug 24, 2009)

I've seen the posts and results that Marc and Jen have got from using Celeste Dettaglio and i've seen nothing but good results. Definitely worth the initial outlay.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been looking at this wax over the past few days it seems to deliver what it promises in terms of finish.

More of a question to Marc as he helped test out this wax. 
What would you prefer to put down before the wax becuse most of the brands have a cleaner of some sort to put down before a wax like, limeprime before a dodo wax or swissvax cleaner fluid before one of thier waxes. I know most of them are near enough the same but i like to keep the brands together just an anal thing i have going on lol. so was just wondering what you might use or what would be the best thing to use in your experiance so far of using this wax.

Cheers 

Ethan


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> I have been looking at this wax over the past few days it seems to deliver what it promises in terms of finish.
> 
> More of a question to Marc as he helped test out this wax.
> What would you prefer to put down before the wax becuse most of the brands have a cleaner of some sort to put down before a wax like, limeprime before a dodo wax or swissvax cleaner fluid before one of thier waxes. I know most of them are near enough the same but i like to keep the brands together just an anal thing i have going on lol. so was just wondering what you might use or what would be the best thing to use in your experiance so far of using this wax.
> ...


Ethan if im totally its very rare for me not to go straight to wax from Ultrafina and generally i always do.
This is how i tested it on all my cars and havent really deviated from this as its a benchmark for me. Maybe going ontop of a glaze or pre cleanser may benefit but i couldnt see how i could improve the finish although its on my list of to do,s.

This is ultrafina to wax on a Audi RS6+


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Can I only buy this from Juicy Jen??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

due to current trader status ill post Chemical Guys website

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Celeste_dettaglio_p/celeste.htm


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Marc, couldn't see it on the main page!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a discount code Heavenly but unsure if its the same as chem guys own one?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Marc, I'll give it a try! 3M polishes too - I never have.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

cool.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Ethan if im totally its very rare for me not to go straight to wax from Ultrafina and generally i always do.
> This is how i tested it on all my cars and havent really deviated from this as its a benchmark for me. Maybe going ontop of a glaze or pre cleanser may benefit but i couldnt see how i could improve the finish although its on my list of to do,s.
> 
> This is ultrafina to wax on a Audi RS6+


Cheers Marc. When i get it will try out some diffrent combos on another car and see what results i get and give you some feed back if you like. really looking forward to getting it now should be good. Cheers again. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> Cheers Marc. When i get it will try out some diffrent combos on another car and see what results i get and give you some feed back if you like. really looking forward to getting it now should be good. Cheers again. :thumb:


Yes please , it benefits everyone.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

No worries will get to work asap  Got my uncles Procshe 911 to do but its got that superguard film on it or what ever you call it what can i do to it anything?? 

help???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Marc, what do you recommend as maintenance products along with Celeste?

I'm getting a pot this week, and I'm doing a Focus RS with it (probably) this weekend. I was going to use Zaino, and have got some Z8 for the owner to use for maintenance - would Z8 be fine with Celeste too, or would you recommend one of the CG QD's?

Also, shampoo wise... Glossworkz?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Russ to be honest i dont really have any favourite products that i stick to apart from 3m for my correction work. Shampoo,s i generally use what i feel like on the day but if i had to pick 2 to use it would def be glossworx or Zaino and quick detailer i always use pro detailer by chem guys simply because of its cost/performance and z8 as you state.
The thing with Celeste ive found so far is that it works pretty well with most thngs , i certainly wouldnt push to state that it has to be used in conjunction with this or that because people mix and match all the time brands but pricewise both glossworx and pro detailer are both superb.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Marc, never tried Pro Detailer, so I'll pick some up with the Wax.

Thanks, Russ.


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Time duration of the wax Mark ???

Beautiful wet look !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

tony_bcn said:


> Time duration of the wax Mark ???
> 
> Beautiful wet look !


Was applied to a vehicle by someone else on june 19th and still beading so 5 months is the best ive heard , for certain 3 to 4 months now on a multitude of cars including my own although my own is garaged..All based on a good stable prepped base though , ive seen multi thousand pound waxes fail after a month due to poor prep including my own tests.


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Was applied to a vehicle by someone else on june 19th and still beading so 5 months is the best ive heard , for certain 3 to 4 months now on a multitude of cars including my own although my own is garaged..All based on a good stable prepped base though , ive seen multi thousand pound waxes fail after a month due to poor prep including my own tests.


Thank's Marc !


----------

